

Coke Bottle Lights Up Filipino's Lives - booz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0_4qFrxw_4

======
nodata
The Coca-Cola marketing department has paid a visit then: the last time this
story was run, it was just plain old "plastic bottles".

